# A note on the continued usefulness of Brave



## Null (Mar 8, 2020)

Over a year ago I started shilling Brave because it has a built-in token wallet for BAT, their cryptocurrency. If you opt-in to see advertisements, you will earn BAT that can then be sent to websites or YouTube/Reddit/Twitter users in their publisher program. Brave also tends to just give you free BAT to encourage adoption. For affiliates, they had a generous commission for shills (me).

Predictably, Brave Foundation ate a lot of shit when I started promoting it and their management found us to be a very high risk. They applied a "Section 8" limit on my account, removing me from the affiliate system and restricting me from receiving any BAT earned by Brave users from the Brave Foundation itself. This means I could not receive any grant money, which was the most abundant source of BAT.

This was a huge blow. The first month when I had affiliate and grant tokens coming in I was given a very large payout that was cut down about 95% the following month. I had also seen that many of the Brave Foundation staff members were being personally and horrifically smeared by the usual suspects for not completely barring me from the publisher system and the BAT economy (something which is not technically possible and would completely undermine and destroy the entire concept of BAT).

Despite that, it's been a long time and I haven't had any further complications. I'm sure the income from Brave would be much higher if I could receive grant money and affiliate money, but the ad money has become a significant source of revenue for the site on its own. It has also demonstrated a sort of resilience I've never seen from a third party provider before.

If you currently use Brave there is no advantage to sending BAT to any site that I own other than kiwifarms.net - it all goes to the same place with the same restrictions.

*TL;DR*: We have a lot of new users. If you've not tried Brave, try it. It's Chrome that doesn't spy on you for Google. It is without a doubt the best browser app on mobile devices. It has built-in adblock and mobile browser extensions. Just do it, and then figure out the BAT wallet so you can send them to *meeeeeeeeeee*.


(I'm also reviewing re-adding PIA as a sponsor because Linus from LinusTechTips interviewed them and re-sponsored them. I am interested in an independent security audit and a plan of transparency moving forward.)


----------



## plgfarts (Mar 8, 2020)

Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).

Edit: Now you have to open the options menu and select  "Desktop Site" for this to work.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Mar 8, 2020)

plgfarts said:


> Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).



I think this is only true for Android. I'm on IOS and I'm pretty sure it's not available. Brave still blocks youtube ads though.

Edit : Brave is aware its IOS users want a background play option and are looking to add it sometime in the future. However this has been asked for years now. Apparently there's a lot of push back from Apple/youtube to allow browsers and apps to perform background play.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Mar 8, 2020)

>It's Chrome that doesn't spy on you for Google

Citation Needed.  Not only does this Browser connect to Google to download fonts but the fact that Google is the default search engine means it's already fucked out of the gate.  Also it whitelists Facebook and Twitter, which is just as bad (if not worse) than Google (Link 1, Link 2)

Regarding mobile browsers, there are other alternatives


----------



## MidUSA (Mar 8, 2020)

plgfarts said:


> Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).


Finally! 
Thank you so much for that tip.

Get fucked, shitty zombie mobile game commercials!


----------



## Near (Mar 8, 2020)

Still using it. It's easily the best browser I used by a long shot. 
But for some reason they still haven't patched the voice typing for stuff like Google translate.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Mar 8, 2020)

Brave is a wonderful browser and I would never have found it without the Farms. Thanks, Null, for showing I don't have to be Google's slave.


----------



## Null (Mar 8, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Not only does this Browser connect to Google to download fonts


Stop using this site then because you also connect to Google to download fonts visiting here.

<link href="//fonts.googleapis.com/css?display=swap&family=Open+Sans:400,400i,700,700i|Quattrocento:400,700" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />



SSF2T Old User said:


> the fact that Google is the default search engine means it's already fucked out of the gate


Just change it. I'm a privacy weirdo and I still use Google because all the other ones suck. I tried giving DDG, Yandex, whatever chances and they're just shit.



SSF2T Old User said:


> Also it whitelists Facebook and Twitter, which is just as bad (if not worse) than Google (Link 1, Link 2)


I've never seen ads on Twitter but I don't use Facebook. If you're so paranoid about privacy that you won't allow your computer to connect to fucking Google Fonts, but will use Facebook and Twitter, you're already a moron.

I also use AdNauseum in conjunction with Brave's privacy tools. I suggest doing that. Your complaints are that Brave is not how you'd like it out of the box which is bizarre.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Mar 8, 2020)

I've been using Brave for a while now, it's good. You can make Duckduckgo your default search engine straight away and turn off 'friendly advertisers' so you see NO ads, (because seeing websites cry about how I have ad block turned off makes me chuckle). 
Never touched the bitcoin thing, didn't interest me. Everyone can go ahead and disable all ads because no point giving your free bitshekels to Josh if he can't fucking use them.
Brave is pretty good. AdNauseum is a great plugin to use alongside it.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Mar 8, 2020)

Null said:


> Just change it. I'm a privacy weirdo and I still use Google because all the other ones suck. I tried giving DDG, Yandex, whatever chances and they're just shit.



Aside from the fact that there's plenty of searx instances, you can always try Qwant Lite



Null said:


> I've never seen ads on Twitter but I don't use Facebook. If you're so paranoid about privacy that you won't allow your computer to connect to fucking Google Fonts, but will use Facebook and Twitter, you're already a moron.



>implying I use Twitter/Facebook



Null said:


> I also use AdNauseum in conjunction with Brave's privacy tools. I suggest doing that. Your complaints are that Brave is not how you'd like it out of the box which is bizarre.



>not using uMatrix
Also my complaints have nothing to do with how *I* like it, it has to do with the fact that you continue to shill for a browser that is documented for having multiple issues and ethical concerns (even a user on this very forum stated how it's Tor mode is shit)


----------



## Null (Mar 8, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Aside from the fact that there's plenty of searx instances, you can always try Qwant Lite


I've tried them all, they're all shit.



SSF2T Old User said:


> >implying I use Twitter/Facebook


I address your hypothetical user which does not exist.



SSF2T Old User said:


> >not using uMatrix


I want to actively hurt Google.



SSF2T Old User said:


> Also my complaints have nothing to do with how *I* like it, it has to do with the fact that you continue to shill for a browser that is documented for having multiple issues and ethical concerns (even a user on this very forum stated how it's Tor mode is shit)


I shill for a browser that's good, works for everybody, and opens avenues to privacy most people don't think about. It's the halfway point between the privacy someone like Crunklord wants and the privacy my mom needs. It also introduces people to crypto, enables the site to make money, and has been very good at addressing issues over the year.

Someone like you doesn't need to be told what to use but what I've advertised is exactly what I use. Real privacy does not come from a browser, it comes from behavioral changes.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Mar 8, 2020)

Null said:


> I want to actively hurt Google.



Ok now I'm confused.  I support this notion, but the fact that you just stated this site connected to Google to download fonts seems counter-productive to your end goal, so how does that work?   Wouldn't this place not communicating with Google at all be a better solution?


----------



## Null (Mar 8, 2020)

Fireman Sam said:


> Never touched the bitcoin thing, didn't interest me. Everyone can go ahead and disable all ads because no point giving your free bitshekels to Josh if he can't fucking use them.


How did you derive this information from my post? I *CAN* receive money from Brave Ad Grants. I *cannot* receive the free BAT they give you.



SSF2T Old User said:


> Ok now I'm confused.  I support this notion, but the fact that you just stated this site connected to Google to download fonts seems counter-productive to your end goal, so how does that work?   Wouldn't this place not communicating with Google at all be a better solution?


We had our own local fonts but I disabled them recently trying to optimize the site. But like I said, this is a dangerous Google Fonts area, so you might want to stop posting.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Mar 8, 2020)

BAT is gay, somehow they managed to make ads almost as annoying as autoplay garbage

I SURE LOVE AD NOTIFCATIONS


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Mar 8, 2020)

plgfarts said:


> Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).


I would recommend newpipe, if you are interested in using youtube on android. It has background play (that I suspect takes just the audio, but I haven't confirmed that.) as well as pop-up video display, easy downloading of videos complete or audio only in different format and quality, no age restrictions or subscriptions without an account, a clean interface, custom playlists, no ads of course and is as fast or faster as  compared to PC playback.

You'll need to get the f-droid repo but it's a great program.

Edit: grammar.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 8, 2020)

Been using Brave browser for at least a year and never looked back. Really loving how great it is in terms of adblocks and loading.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 8, 2020)

I get ads once in a blue moon for some reason, despite it working fine in the past.


----------



## (not) y2k compliant (Mar 8, 2020)

My powerful autism wont let me let go of XUL addons, I've got a dozen or so that can't be replicated in WebExtensions (Multirow tabs, downloadthemall, etc, etc). Brave for what it's worth is the best Chrome based browser I've used, but I still want to customize my fucking browser ui/experience which no browsers really let you do anymore. And then great news happened, Waterfox sold to a datamining firm just recently, so fuck me.
IMO all browsers suck in their own way at this point. Firefox before their leadership lost their minds was the only true browsing experience.


----------



## Floop (Mar 8, 2020)

Brave’s pretty cool. I don’t fuck with crypto, so when I get my BAT tugboat I just give it all directly to the site.


----------



## General Disarray (Mar 8, 2020)

I send you all my BAT, used to do so through MATI. Just gave 80 BAT through tipping KF. Hope you get it all!


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Mar 8, 2020)

Brave isn't perfect, but it's much better than chromium and any other web browser imo. the built-in adblocker isn't as good as ublock origin but you can just disable it and install whichever adblocker you prefer.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Mar 8, 2020)

longtimelurkerfirsttimepo said:


> I would recommend newpipe, if you are interested in using youtube on android. It has background play (that I suspect takes just the audio, but I haven't confirmed that.) as well as pop-up video display, easy downloading of videos complete or audio only in different format and quality, no age restrictions or subscriptions without an account, a clean interface, custom playlists, no ads of course and is as fast or faster as  compared to PC playback.
> 
> You'll need to get the f-droid repo but it's a great program.
> 
> Edit: grammar.



I orginally got it through the fdroid repo but I believe you can also get it through github, the new version notifications that you get from the app are served through github, so maybe after the first time you don't need it? Some good open source alternatives on fdroid though it is much smaller than the play store, it has 1000%less dogshit shovel ware. Worth getting on any android device, it's a lot more efficient than the YouTube app, which has been shit for as long as I can remember.


----------



## buymygame (Mar 8, 2020)

TwinkLover6969 said:


> I SURE LOVE AD NOTIFCATIONS


Settings > Notifications > Show Notifications > Disable it


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 8, 2020)

plgfarts said:


> Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).


Very helpful, thanks. 
For android users, it's in settings here.


----------



## OnlyFacingRear (Mar 8, 2020)

Haram Exercise said:


> I think this is only true for Android. I'm on IOS and I'm pretty sure it's not available. Brave still blocks youtube ads though.
> 
> Edit : Brave is aware its IOS users want a background play option and are looking to add it sometime in the future. However this has been asked for years now. Apparently there's a lot of push back from Apple/youtube to allow browsers and apps to perform background play.



Musi lets you play YouTube in the background on iOS.  It comes and goes on the App Store.  It is currently on the App Store right now.


----------



## Slav Power (Mar 8, 2020)

plgfarts said:


> Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).


You're better off getting YouTube Vanced or NewPipe, since you're getting a dedicated YouTube app with background play and other YouTube related features instead of a one-for-all browser that opens up full HTML websites for your videos.


----------



## John McAfee (Mar 8, 2020)

Sending BAT to null funds his degenerate feeder kinks and poverty soups.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 8, 2020)

I sent you the 3 bucks I earned last month. That is enough for one pie for your feeder fetish.


----------



## soft kitty (Mar 8, 2020)

plgfarts said:


> Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).


YouTube vanced already does this.


----------



## Horusdidnothingwrong (Mar 8, 2020)

Just to verify, you do receive the BAT that I get from Brave ads right?


----------



## The biggest iron (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks for the announcemnet. I always forget to send the BAT over.


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Mar 8, 2020)

Horusdidnothingwrong said:


> Just to verify, you do receive the BAT that I get from Brave ads right?


If you send it to kiwifarms.net.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Mar 8, 2020)

Does it have an adblock? can i use chrome addons as well?


----------



## Null (Mar 8, 2020)

Horusdidnothingwrong said:


> Just to verify, you do receive the BAT that I get from Brave ads right?


Yes. If the browser lets you send it to me, it goes to me.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 8, 2020)

When is Null going to marry Brave since he loves it so much?


----------



## Dammit Jim (Mar 8, 2020)

How does Brave compare to Opera?


----------



## Liber Pater (Mar 8, 2020)

Null said:


> I've tried them all, they're all shit.


I am curious as to what your grievances with Startpage were. I gave up on Duck Duck Go and Yandex as Google alternatives, but since switching to SP, I have never looked back.
Is there something fucky about the service I should know about, or did you just not like the number/type of results that came up?


----------



## Null (Mar 8, 2020)

Liber Pater said:


> I am curious as to what your grievances with Startpage were. I gave up on Duck Duck Go and Yandex as Google alternatives, but since switching to SP, I have never looked back.
> Is there something fucky about the service I should know about, or did you just not like the number/type of results that came up?


I'll try it out again but I don't remember it being any good.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 8, 2020)

BrunoMattei said:


> When is Null going to marry Brave since he loves it so much?


And if he does, do we get to watch them fuck?


----------



## Kenobi (Mar 8, 2020)

I just wish they could fix the autoscrolling issue on pc. Its so fucking annoying


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Mar 8, 2020)

I'll try it out. It's awful what the "usual suspects" have done, useless scum fucking with other people's livelihood. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Mar 8, 2020)

Does anyone else constantly get Brave is not responding messages when flicking between tabs on desktop?


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 8, 2020)

If you are truly care about being ad-free, then you'll still need to install an additional ad blocker like uBlock Origin. There are things Brave whitelists, and things they just don't get. I was getting some YouTube ads with just the Brave blocker.



Null said:


> Just change it. I'm a privacy weirdo and I still use Google because all the other ones suck. I tried giving DDG, Yandex, whatever chances and they're just shit.


Yandex is best for some things since it's Russian. Google does censor their results quite a bit. I tried searching Google, DDG, and Startpage for Lenovo schematics. Got shit. Tried Yandex, the first 3 to 5 results were exactly what I was looking for. So Yandex is best for _some things_.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 8, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> If you are truly care about being ad-free, then you'll still need to install an additional ad blocker like uBlock Origin. There are things Brave whitelists, and things they just don't get. I was getting some YouTube ads with just the Brave blocker.
> 
> 
> Yandex is best for some things since it's Russian. Google does censor their results quite a bit. I tried searching Google, DDG, and Startpage for Lenovo schematics. Got shit. Tried Yandex, the first 3 to 5 results were exactly what I was looking for. So Yandex is best for _some things_.


Yeah, but they're dirty ol' communists. You wanna trust dirty ol' communists?


----------



## Coffee Shits (Mar 8, 2020)

Damnit Jim said:


> How does Brave compare to Opera?


I believe they're both Chromium under the hood, but Opera was bought out by a Chinese firm (Archive) back in 2016.

I suppose since this is the browser shill thread I'll throw out a vote for Tor Browser if Chromium gives you the creeps. As a bonus it also blocks the Google Fonts link since it's mixed content (still links to off-site jQuery if you're very paranoid, though).


----------



## Amaranth (Mar 8, 2020)

So should I stop sending all my BAT to  madattheinternet.com  and just start sending it to this site?

pretty sure this site was banned from receiving bat


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 8, 2020)

Why not push more for donations since Brave's income seems to have fucked up for you? I mean shit how many TaH do we have?


----------



## NPC2580 (Mar 8, 2020)

I had it on my phone for a bit but I was getting ads in the notifications which was really annoying


----------



## X Prime (Mar 8, 2020)

Null said:


> Just change it. I'm a privacy weirdo and I still use Google because all the other ones suck. I tried giving DDG, Yandex, whatever chances and they're just shit.



I thought you were a big fan of Bing? Did something happen, or was I missing sarcasm?


----------



## Null (Mar 8, 2020)

X Prime said:


> I thought you were a big fan of Bing? Did something happen, or was I missing sarcasm?


I'm afraid you have autism.


----------



## Archeops (Mar 8, 2020)

I’ll give its iOS build a try, I’m not a big fan of the Safari app that comes baked into my phone and it’s fucking Apple. I’m not that big into crypto but if giving the BAT I’ll get from using it supports the site in some form then count me in.


X Prime said:


> I thought you were a big fan of Bing? Did something happen, or was I missing sarcasm?


Wasn’t the site delisted by Bing and other internet search engines for a while?


----------



## X Prime (Mar 8, 2020)

Null said:


> I'm afraid you have autism.





Archeops said:


> Wasn’t the site delisted by Bing and other internet search engines for a while?



Damn it I knew I forgot something!


----------



## goodbudweiser (Mar 8, 2020)

I feel like I've tried everything; Chrome, DDG, Brave, Firefox, ect and they all have their own flaws/ issues. Slow/ long loading times seem to be my main issue. I don't really care if x sells y things to a third party, I just want something that functions.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Mar 8, 2020)

When Google throws me a captcha for search results, that's when I switch to Bing.

Apparently, I let my free BAT grants expire, panicked, and then sent the much smaller amount of evil BAT to here. Enjoy.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 8, 2020)

Null said:


> Just change it. I'm a privacy weirdo and I still use Google because all the other ones suck. I tried giving DDG, Yandex, whatever chances and they're just shit.



I fucking hate Google (as an entity) but they're (sadly still) the only game in town for a search engine that actually fucking works.


----------



## Spl00gies (Mar 8, 2020)

Blessed year of the BAT.

Been using brave for a while, it's pretty comfy. It's a really simple way for non cryptofags to donate to the site and might even spark an interest in further exploring alternate crypto-currencies.  

Would recommend.


----------



## Rosso (Mar 8, 2020)

How can I donate BAT to the Farms?


----------



## Ashley Lynne Coulter (Mar 8, 2020)

If Null is shilling for Brave, I guess I can add one more browser to my repertoire.

I need bat gifs now, especially flying foxes. The _best _bat.


----------



## Jamal McGucci (Mar 8, 2020)

Liber Pater said:


> I am curious as to what your grievances with Startpage were. I gave up on Duck Duck Go and Yandex as Google alternatives, but since switching to SP, I have never looked back.
> Is there something fucky about the service I should know about, or did you just not like the number/type of results that came up?


Startpage has been shit for me recently so I switched back to duck duck go.


----------



## murgatroid (Mar 8, 2020)

Sorry, I only use Ecoshia so I can save the rain forrest.


----------



## Isaac Cox (Mar 8, 2020)

So they kowtow'd to the dangerhairs, pulled you from the system and you're still shilling their botnet?



Spoiler












Null said:


> re-adding PIA as a sponsor because Linus from LinusTechTips interviewed them and re-sponsored them.


The approval of some sellout shill influencer is not the best reason to re-sponsor something.



Null said:


> Stop using this site then because you also connect to Google to download fonts visiting here.





Spoiler: >:)


----------



## Null (Mar 8, 2020)

Isaac Cox said:


> So they kowtow'd to the dangerhairs, pulled you from the system and you're still shilling their botnet?


They obligated a legal requirement that was explained to me and which I found acceptable. If you do not wish to support the site you can continue using Palemoon, Startpage, and whatever obscure adblocker you want. If the majority of the site uses Brave I don't have to care what dangerhairs think.

I'm pulled from receiving their money, and only their money. Advertiser money I can receive.


----------



## Twinkie (Mar 8, 2020)

just to be clear, im seeing 3 different things on the rewards page:
1. can you receive money through BAT earned from Brave ads..  y/n
2. can you receive money through BAT monthly auto-contribute..  y/n
3. can you receive money through BAT tips..  y/n


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 8, 2020)

Sent you a tip you twat. BAT comes in real slow so it's not much, but better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Bepis (Mar 8, 2020)

plgfarts said:


> Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).


Personally I just use Newpipe for this. Works wonderfully for livestreams where the video itself isn't super important.


----------



## GhostNotes (Mar 8, 2020)

Because Brave is advertised as privacy focused I might as well drop this info about DuckDuckGo I saw a while back.


Spoiler: I can't find original post








tl;dr I wouldn't trust someone who's made money off of other people's information.


----------



## repentance (Mar 8, 2020)

The last few months Brave has really upped it's rewards game.  Between desktop and mobile use I'm able to donate at least $10 from ad rewards each month.  Not a lot on its own but it add up if lots of people are doing it.


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 8, 2020)

plgfarts said:


> Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).



This is a plus since I like to use Youtube as a radio. I was annoyed that I could no longer have music in the background without having the tab set to fucking Youtube.


----------



## repentance (Mar 8, 2020)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> just to be clear, im seeing 3 different things on the rewards page:
> 1. can you receive money through BAT earned from Brave ads..  y/n
> 2. can you receive money through BAT monthly auto-contribute..  y/n
> 3. can you receive money through BAT tips..  y/n



All 3 of these have worked for me.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 8, 2020)

Isaac Cox said:


> So they kowtow'd to the dangerhairs, pulled you from the system and you're still shilling their botnet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I don't review every single update to my web browser of choice to ensure that it's safe.

Can I subscribe to your service where your security team reviews all commits to a new browser release and help me build it independently on my own machine to verify that nothing nefarious has been added? What's your turnaround time? How much does one pay per month for this service?


----------



## HomerSimpson (Mar 9, 2020)

Alright, you convinced me with your gypsy magic. I'll give it a try for a bit. Already liking that it hides more ads than my other adblock browser for mobile.


----------



## annoyingfuck (Mar 9, 2020)

I've been using Brave for years, I disable/delete everything I'm 'paranoid' about. I use DDG for searching most of the time, which I also set up as per Brave itself.

As Null said, unfortunately nothing beats the big g for search results, over the years I've got to know what is easier to find where, so I use that on FF for stuff that I know will come up without having to hunt for it through DDG.

It's okay to be paranoid about shit, most of the conspiracy theories over the years, have been proven true, but being realistic is also important to how we live our lives, and getting through it without undue stress.


----------



## Tiki Bar Man (Mar 9, 2020)

Nigger just use Firefox with uBlock origin, uMatrix none of this crypto shilling shit


----------



## Cryptozoology (Mar 9, 2020)

All of my monthly BAT has gone to the site since you started the program, and I can't praise it enough. To anyone who isn't doing it yet, the effort is so minimal and you get to give monetary support even if your own financial situation is less than great.


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2020)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> just to be clear, im seeing 3 different things on the rewards page:
> 1. can you receive money through BAT earned from Brave ads..  y/n
> 2. can you receive money through BAT monthly auto-contribute..  y/n
> 3. can you receive money through BAT tips..  y/n


Yes, to all three. It does not let you send bat to me that I cannot receive.


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2020)

Tiki Bar Man said:


> Nigger just use Firefox with uBlock origin, uMatrix none of this crypto shilling shit


Crypto is the only reason the site is still up. I use it every day. My cards weren't working at an ATM here in Serbia, so I sold $100 in Bitcoin to a Bitcoin ATM.

I can't stress enough, the only reason I was not forced to bring the site down by Sam was thanks to support by crypto. We were not receiving any other income for two years besides anonymous crypto donations.

Also, Firefox is fucking garbage.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 9, 2020)

Null said:


> Crypto is the only reason the site is still up. I use it every day. My cards weren't working at an ATM here in Serbia, so I sold $100 in Bitcoin to a Bitcoin ATM.
> 
> I can't stress enough, the only reason I was not forced to bring the site down by Sam was thanks to support by crypto. We were not receiving any other income for two years besides anonymous crypto donations.
> 
> Also, Firefox is fucking garbage.


I'm downloading Brave now daddy null


----------



## iLoveDoe (Mar 9, 2020)

Gave it a go

Looks and works exactly like Chrome, should get used to it pretty quick

Made 0.1 BAT so far, but I only got one ad in a few hours

Will fuck around with the settings a bit more


----------



## Citation Checking Project (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeah Brave has been good to me on desktop as well as mobile and I'm sending BAT religiously.



plgfarts said:


> Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).


I will forever remember the day I discovered that a couple months ago and the unprecedented creaming of my pants that followed. A+ life upgrade.



SSF2T Old User said:


> Aside from the fact that there's plenty of searx instances, you can always try Qwant Lite


I would recommend against anything Qwant because they censor their results based on the whims of the French Government and the MAFIAA. As such it's an objectively inferior service from the point of view of the user's interest.



NPC2580 said:


> I had it on my phone for a bit but I was getting ads in the notifications which was really annoying


Do they ring your phone? My phone is permanently on silent so I dont know what the default is.
A contrario I would argue that Brave's ads are the least annoying and overall least bad form of advertising: no pictures or animations, no forcing the user to access a link, no mixing with other content, pay the user for their attention, you get two lines of text like `{name of the product} {short description of the product} Click here to visit if you're interested` and nothing else, kind of like early Twitter. If we're going to have ads, which we probably are in a free market economy, I'll take Brave ads over any other form of advertising, both IRL and on the Internet.


----------



## Isaac Cox (Mar 9, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Can I subscribe to your service where your security team reviews all commits to a new browser release and help me build it independently on my own machine to verify that nothing nefarious has been added? What's your turnaround time? How much does one pay per month for this service?



Unsolicited http requests, whitelisted 3rd-party javascript and public lies by developers don't require a security team to find out.


----------



## misterduckford (Mar 9, 2020)

They just stole 20 BAT from me on an autocontribute bug and neither I nor anyone are getting responses from technical support. Ive been using Brave over a year now and letting it build up for most of that time. @Null how about you call the CEO a nigger for me in your own special way and get my shit back? 
(I really don't care I didn't lift a finger for that tip money but I'm interested to hear if you've had similar issues - you being their most decorated white nationalist investor)


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2020)

Isaac Cox said:


> Unsolicited http requests, whitelisted 3rd-party javascript and public lies by developers don't require a security team to find out.


No one's lied you dimwit.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 9, 2020)

iLoveDoe said:


> Gave it a go
> 
> Looks and works exactly like Chrome, should get used to it pretty quick
> 
> ...


Just realize that the BAT that you earn "so far" is only an estimate of what you _will_ receive... they actually issue the payouts beginning on the 5th of each month, and it can take a day or two for everyone to get their payout. You won't be able to tip the BAT until you actually receive the payout.

If your wallet is verified with Uphold, the BAT you've earned will automatically be deposited into your Uphold account. Otherwise, it'll show a badge on the BAT icon when your payout is available and you'll have to click on it and then complete a simple captcha to receive the BAT.


----------



## IMayUseSpaces (Mar 9, 2020)

Null said:


> Crypto is the only reason the site is still up. I use it every day. My cards weren't working at an ATM here in Serbia, so I sold $100 in Bitcoin to a Bitcoin ATM.
> 
> I can't stress enough, the only reason I was not forced to bring the site down by Sam was thanks to support by crypto. We were not receiving any other income for two years besides anonymous crypto donations.
> 
> Also, Firefox is fucking garbage.


Can you give me a quick summary of why Firefox is terrible? I'm curious about your perspective on it (as well as any others who wish to chime in). I am aware of their garbage woke politics, moreso the technical aspect I'm not so familiar with. Though usually the two are intertwined these days. 

I am switching to Brave ASAP on your recommendation regardless, at this point I'm just curious to hear the truth about Firefox beyond all their talking points.


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2020)

IMayUseSpaces said:


> Can you give me a quick summary of why Firefox is terrible? I'm curious about your perspective on it (as well as any others who wish to chime in). I am aware of their garbage woke politics, moreso the technical aspect I'm not so familiar with. Though usually the two are intertwined these days.
> 
> I am switching to Brave ASAP on your recommendation regardless, at this point I'm just curious to hear the truth about Firefox beyond all their talking points.


FireFox's usability has continuously declined over the years. I've tried replacing Chrome with FireFox before Brave was a thing and was just stunned by how slow and shitty it was. I also don't like the developer tools and I've had trouble getting site features working on Chrome working in FireFox. It's just a preference thing but it's mine.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 9, 2020)

Haram Exercise said:


> I think this is only true for Android. I'm on IOS and I'm pretty sure it's not available. Brave still blocks youtube ads though.
> 
> Edit : Brave is aware its IOS users want a background play option and are looking to add it sometime in the future. However this has been asked for years now. Apparently there's a lot of push back from Apple/youtube to allow browsers and apps to perform background play.


This is why you should never own an iPhone. Apple sucks.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Mar 9, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> This is why you should never own an iPhone. Apple sucks.


Imagine Youtube being able to cuck Apple into not allowing any apps on its platform to allow background play just because they desperately want people to use Youtube Redtube or whatever the fuck unfortunate name they decided to call it...
...Oh, turns out they actually called it Youtube Premium afterall. Honestly, who's going to pay for that when Brave exists?
Based Brave. Not so based Apple


----------



## CakeCutey (Mar 9, 2020)

I only donate because I can't keep the money for myself . Other than that Brave is some good shit.


----------



## Aib Ld (Mar 9, 2020)

I don't know if its just me but Brave is horribly slow. I don't even know why.


----------



## a_lurker (Mar 9, 2020)

So I'm about 90% sure there's is a way to "launder" the bat grants. 

Step 1: use brave, view ads, get bat grants

Step 2: make a youtube/twitter/github account

Step 3: sign up for brave creators rewards program and register aforementioned accounts (YouTube seems fastest, my github stuff seems to take forever to payout)

Step 4: tip all  bat grants you received to your own youtube/twitter/github accounts

Step 5: wait for fucking ever for payouts (ad rewards come out around the 5th, brave creators usually the 8th)

Step 6: enjoy hodling/cash out/donate your laundered e-shekels


----------



## JimiHendrix (Mar 9, 2020)

Does Brave use less memory than Chrome overall?


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 9, 2020)

a_lurker said:


> So I'm about 90% sure there's is a way to "launder" the bat grants.
> 
> Step 1: use brave, view ads, get bat grants
> 
> ...


For ad grants, at least, there's no need to do this. Just sign up for Uphold, and the BAT you earn from viewing ads goes directly into your Uphold wallet, no "laundering" required. You can use Uphold to exchange your BAT for another currency and send it to an external wallet or bank account. Or just hoard it.

You'll be required to give Uphold your government-issued ID, because the US has pesky know-your-customer laws. You'd have to do that anyway as part of your step 3, though.

If you get a token grant that's set to expire if you don't tip it, then I suppose you could "launder" it by tipping it to yourself. Just realize that Brave Foundation keeps 5% of it if you tip it... if you sent yourself a 20 BAT tip, you'd only receive 19 BAT.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Mar 9, 2020)

plgfarts said:


> Protip for Brave on mobile: there is a setting you can enable which allows you to play audio when the app is in the background or when the screen is off, essentially giving you Youtube pro or whatever the fuck it's called (all with NO ADS).





> Settings --> Controls  --> Background Video playback   --> Enabled



A PSA for people as Boomer as I apparently am, since it only took me fifteen minutes to figure this out.


----------



## Dingo (Mar 9, 2020)

Null said:


> FireFox's usability has continuously declined over the years. I've tried replacing Chrome with FireFox before Brave was a thing and was just stunned by how slow and shitty it was. I also don't like the developer tools and I've had trouble getting site features working on Chrome working in FireFox. It's just a preference thing but it's mine.


Firefox for me is much slower than Chromium and Brave.
Test your browsers here and check the results.


			BrowserBench.org — Browser Benchmarks


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 9, 2020)

Dingo said:


> Firefox for me is much slower than Chromium and Brave.
> Test your browsers here and check the results.
> 
> 
> BrowserBench.org — Browser Benchmarks



Firefox has been one of the worst if not the worst browser for years by a number of objective measurements.  My opinion is that they're more concerned with being woke than whether their browser is a complete piece of shit.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Mar 9, 2020)

If you're using an Android device that is rooted and fails the SafetyNet check, you will not be able to get ads or rewards.

As a workaround, it appears to be working with Magisk and the MagiskHide Props Config module installed and set with the proper device fingerprint.


----------



## Box of Shame (Mar 9, 2020)

For all the dummies like me: Just want to say how easy it is to donate/tip BAT. I am dumb with technology, just a dumb boomer but finally started using Brave because it was so easy to use the Brave private window with TOR. I like the browser just fine so I use it all the time now, not just for TOR. The little ads are very low key, no big deal.

I let the BAT build up and then a couple of days ago got a message that said "claim your BAT." I clicked to claim my bat but stopped short of signing up for an Uphold wallet because I was wary about using my name/email etc. But you can still donate BAT without an Uphold wallet. Just claim your BAT when you get that message, then visit the site you want to donate to, then click on the little red triangle at the top of the page, and it will show your BAT balance and give you the option to send a tip out of your balance to that site.

I'll be tipping all my BAT to KF/MATI every month. It's not much, but it's money I never actually possessed or worked into my budget and I will never miss it. Hopefully if a bunch of KFers use Brave to earn and tip a little every month it will add up to a decent amount for Null.

Half the posts in this thread I have no idea what people are talking about, Magisk and fingerprints and modules and whatnot, so I was intimidated to try Brave/Bat, but it turns out it's really easy. If I can figure out how to claim and tip BAT, anyone can.


----------



## Bob's Fuckass Head (Mar 9, 2020)

Box of Shame said:


> Half the posts in this thread I have no idea what people are talking about, Magisk and fingerprints and modules and whatnot, so I was intimidated to try Brave/Bat, but it turns out it's really easy. If I can figure out how to claim and tip BAT, anyone can.



Ditto on the easy factor. I had held off trying to donate any of my BAT, since the last word I had heard on the topic was a recommendation we hoard it while the site's eligibility for various sorts of BAT-related donations was unclear.

I'm trying to get my boomer ass in gear WRT understanding and managing crypto, but I don't see anything worth doing with my BAT except sending it to the Farms. Feeders have to eat too.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Mar 10, 2020)

Before I had brave, I was fat, ugly, and no women would touch me. Now I have brave.

If anyone hasn't figured it out yet, you can go into the BAT wallet by clicking the triangle, going into settings, going into ad details, and increasing the amount of ads you can view to increase your earning speed of BAT.


----------



## Adam The Ticket Seller (Mar 10, 2020)

I haven't been paying much attention to FireFox recently, can anyone inform me on how they're shit? (both for politics and browser)


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 10, 2020)

Adam The Ticket Seller said:


> I haven't been paying much attention to FireFox recently, can anyone inform me on how they're shit? (both for politics and browser)






Among other things.  

As for politics firing Brendan Eich, although the browser itself has been deteriorating visibly since its peak in 2008 or so.  It's bloated as hell and slow and clunky, at least for what I usually do (lots and lots of tabs), and doesn't have dominance in plugins and extensions either.  Chromium beats the shit out of it in every way and even garbage like Microsoft Edge has overtaken it.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 10, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> View attachment 1181469
> 
> Among other things.
> 
> As for politics firing Brendan Eich, although the browser itself has been deteriorating visibly since its peak in 2008 or so.  It's bloated as hell and slow and clunky, at least for what I usually do (lots and lots of tabs), and doesn't have dominance in plugins and extensions either.  Chromium beats the shit out of it in every way and even garbage like Microsoft Edge has overtaken it.


Three of those browsers are Chromium-based. It's hardly surprising that Edge performs similarly to Chrome; as of January 15th it's basically Chrome with a different label slapped on it.

Brave at least adds a bunch of features to the Chromium core. I'm not sure what Edge adds.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 10, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> Three of those browsers are Chromium-based. It's hardly surprising that Edge performs similarly to Chrome; as of January 15th it's basically Chrome with a different label slapped on it.
> 
> Brave at least adds a bunch of features to the Chromium core. I'm not sure what Edge adds.



It's obviously worrisome that the browser ecology is basically a monoculture (it makes exploits a lot easier for the bad guys including the government).  But Firefox is no longer any kind of bulwark against that as it sucks.


----------



## (not) y2k compliant (Mar 10, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> It's obviously worrisome that the browser ecology is basically a monoculture


We've gone full circle and we're back at the IE6 situation all over again, complete with proprietary API and HTML calls courtesy of Google this time. 

Having a few browsers slug it out was the best thing that ever happened to web standards.


----------



## Adam The Ticket Seller (Mar 10, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> [
> As for politics firing Brendan Eich.


From what I've read, he was the CEO of Mozilla, and creator of Javascript and Brave, and then forced to resign because of his positions of gay marriage and donating $1k to a foundation against same sex marriage.


----------



## fke666 (Mar 10, 2020)

And just like that, I was suddenly addicted to Brave...


----------



## Superman93 (Mar 10, 2020)

Im not sure if it's just me but I don't like how buggy brave is especially with the BAT/rewards feature.



This is all the BAT I have collected and despite that it's still showing I have none. Also despite how many times I hit the verify wallet button it still refuses to do so primarily because I'm still receiving this bug. 




For whatever reason my browser isn't able to connect to the Reward Server. This bug has been on my browser for months despite the countless "updates" they rolled out. Every other featured works fine on Brave (with the exception of the TOR extension messing up every now and then) but it's still disappointing on how this feature still to this day hasn't been fixed.


----------



## Dingo (Mar 10, 2020)

JetStream2 test results Brave vs Firefox.
Test system Core i5-4570, 16GB SDRAM, Linux.

Brave 111.121
Firefox 71.915

That's a huge difference, I'm guessing Brave is less bloated than Firefox.



			JetStream 2


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Mar 10, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> If you're using an Android device that is rooted and fails the SafetyNet check, you will not be able to get ads or rewards.
> 
> As a workaround, it appears to be working with Magisk and the MagiskHide Props Config module installed and set with the proper device fingerprint.



update:  it displayed 10 ads over a couple of hours then stopped.  No new ads received in the last 16 hours or so.

edit: after toggling rewards on and off in settings, the ads returned.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 10, 2020)

Dingo said:


> JetStream2 test results Brave vs Firefox.
> Test system Core i5-4570, 16GB SDRAM, Linux.
> 
> Brave 111.121
> ...


For some reason, this Tampermonkey userscript

```
// ==UserScript==
// @name         Breaks JetStream 2 on Firefox
// @include      https://browserbench.org/*
// @run-at       document-start
// ==/UserScript==

new TextEncoder;
```

causes the UniPoker test to break, with the following error:




But only on Firefox. 

I have absolutely no idea why.



greengrilledcheese said:


> update:  it displayed 10 ads over a couple of hours then stopped.  No new ads received in the last 16 hours or so.
> 
> edit: after toggling rewards on and off in settings, the ads returned.


They have a secret recipe for how many ads are displayed and when. I think there's a limit to the number it'll display per day.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 10, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Aside from the fact that there's plenty of searx instances, you can always try Qwant Lite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uphold also thinks a selfie is perfectly fine to use as ID. Until Brave gets their shit together I will never use it and at this rate they never will.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Mar 11, 2020)

I recently installed Brave on my work laptop and don't regret it. Enjoy your dollar store lube @Null


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Uphold also thinks a selfie is perfectly fine to use as ID. Until Brave gets their shit together I will never use it and at this rate they never will.


Uphold requires KYC compliant information as per the USA PATRIOT Act. If you have an issue with banks needing to know their customer, you should be petitioning your government to repeal the USA PATRIOT Act.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 11, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> Im not sure if it's just me but I don't like how buggy brave is especially with the BAT/rewards feature.
> View attachment 1181671
> This is all the BAT I have collected and despite that it's still showing I have none. Also despite how many times I hit the verify wallet button it still refuses to do so primarily because I'm still receiving this bug.
> View attachment 1181676
> ...


Speculation as I'm sure KF users cover the full gamot of ad-blocking methods- do you use any sort of 3rd party software that might be blocking traffic to whatever the ad host is entirely- whether anti-virus software that could be intercepting the traffic, or any of the various software that block ads by adding a bunch of junk into your hosts file?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 11, 2020)

Null said:


> Uphold requires KYC compliant information as per the USA PATRIOT Act. If you have an issue with banks needing to know their customer, you should be petitioning your government to repeal the USA PATRIOT Act.


I was told by them that a selfie is sufficient ID. Hate to break it to you man, but it's not.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 11, 2020)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I was told by them that a selfie is sufficient ID. Hate to break it to you man, but it's not.


I'm pretty sure they require a selfie _in addition to_ a legal form of government ID.

You know, to prove that you're actually the guy whose ID you're using.


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I was told by them that a selfie is sufficient ID. Hate to break it to you man, but it's not.


I went through their KYC and got the usual shit where you have to do selfie holding up your passport. You're not an American so they may have different standards.


----------



## Faster Than Chris Robin (Mar 11, 2020)

@Null I've seen you claim Brave supports mobile extensions before, but as far as I can tell that isn't true. Fennec and Firefox do, and they have extensions that give all the same functionality as Brave except the crypto.

Brave is probably the best desktop option, though, has built in Tor and easy use privacy toggles and whatnot.


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2020)

Faster Than Chris Robin said:


> @Null I've seen you claim Brave supports mobile extensions before, but as far as I can tell that isn't true. Fennec and Firefox do, and they have extensions that give all the same functionality as Brave except the crypto.


You're right, they definitely had some sort of whitelist going on in the beta where you could use certain extensions on mobile but I don't see it anymore. The only extensions I use on mobile are adblock, which is 100% built in and works great, but LastPass, VPNs, etc are all handled by the OS.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 11, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> I get ads once in a blue moon for some reason, despite it working fine in the past.


If it's the mobile version, update the app.


----------



## Happy Fish (Mar 11, 2020)

I'll give it another go but before the adblock didnt work frequently enough for me to bother with it.


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Mar 11, 2020)

Aberforth said:


> If it's the mobile version, update the app.


I get the same issue on the desktop version and I always keep it up to date. I still got some BAT last month (I guess from grants?) after my ad BAT goes away will I still be able to give this to kiwifarms.net?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 11, 2020)

Aberforth said:


> If it's the mobile version, update the app.


It happens with both versions and they're up to date.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 11, 2020)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I was told by them that a selfie is sufficient ID. Hate to break it to you man, but it's not.



A selfie with a state ID that you also have to scan.  That's standard procedure for most crypto sites these days.  I think it's excessive since you also need to have that for the bank account you'd connect to it, except the bank would have required you to appear in person.  So why even bother?


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 11, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> A selfie with a state ID that you also have to scan.  That's standard procedure for most crypto sites these days.  I think it's excessive since you also need to have that for the bank account you'd connect to it, except the bank would have required you to appear in person.  So why even bother?


You don't need a bank account to withdraw crypto.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 11, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> You don't need a bank account to withdraw crypto.



Uphold still applies KYC to you for whatever goddamn reason.


----------



## Faster Than Chris Robin (Mar 11, 2020)

Happy Fish said:


> I'll give it another go but before the adblock didnt work frequently enough for me to bother with it.


It's really only designed to block Youtube and some intrusive banner ads by default, but you can change the settings to make it block more stuff (at least on desktop, idk about phones. Mobile Brave is weirdly watered down and doesn't even have feature parody with modern mobile Chrome)

I understand that it helps the site but as a mobile browser it's just not as good as Firefox.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 12, 2020)

Null said:


> I went through their KYC and got the usual shit where you have to do selfie holding up your passport. You're not an American so they may have different standards.


Then the service isn't worth using.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 12, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Uphold still applies KYC to you for whatever goddamn reason.


Yes, because it's still functioning as a bank. Cryptocurrency is real money.

Your point of "well you had to do KYC to create the bank account you're transferring funds into so it's redundant for Uphold to also require it" isn't accurate when the account you're transferring funds to is just an Ethereum wallet address.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 12, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> Yes, because it's still functioning as a bank. Cryptocurrency is real money.
> 
> Your point of "well you had to do KYC to create the bank account you're transferring funds into so it's redundant for Uphold to also require it" isn't accurate when the account you're transferring funds to is just an Ethereum wallet address.



With other exchanges if you're just exchanging crypto for crypto you don't have to provide shit.  It's only if you want to interface with the actual banking system that you need to identify.


----------



## Begemot (Mar 12, 2020)

Null said:


> They obligated a legal requirement that was explained to me and which I found acceptable. If you do not wish to support the site you can continue using Palemoon, Startpage, and whatever obscure adblocker you want. If the majority of the site uses Brave I don't have to care what dangerhairs think.
> 
> I'm pulled from receiving their money, and only their money. Advertiser money I can receive.


Does it matter what advertising region one lives in as far as you are aware? Is there a difference between American and non-Americans using brave?


----------



## Null (Mar 12, 2020)

Begemot said:


> Does it matter what advertising region one lives in as far as you are aware? Is there a difference between American and non-Americans using brave?


I'm aware different countries get different ads.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Mar 12, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> View attachment 1181469
> 
> Among other things.
> 
> As for politics firing Brendan Eich, although the browser itself has been deteriorating visibly since its peak in 2008 or so.  It's bloated as hell and slow and clunky, at least for what I usually do (lots and lots of tabs), and doesn't have dominance in plugins and extensions either.  Chromium beats the shit out of it in every way and even garbage like Microsoft Edge has overtaken it.


Edge is Chromium based now.


----------



## Safir (Mar 12, 2020)

How do I disable URL bar suggestions? I mean the garbage websites like facebook, msn and gap, not the ones from history and bookmarks.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 12, 2020)

TwinkLover6969 said:


> Edge is Chromium based now.



So far as I know every major browser that isn't Firefox is.  Even Opera.  I suppose there's Safari but who uses that anywhere but on a Mac?  Why would you?  It's not very good.  You could do autistic shit like Pale Moon but it isn't exactly a major browser.


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (Mar 12, 2020)

Does 4chanX work on brave yet?


----------



## Safir (Mar 12, 2020)

Agent of Z.O.G. said:


> Does 4chanX work on brave yet?


Hasn't it always?








						ccd0/4chan-x
					

Adds various features to anonymous imageboards. Contribute to ccd0/4chan-x development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




(The standalone Chrome extension doesn't work on Brave, but the only additional thing it appears to offer over the userscript is google sync.)


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 12, 2020)

Agent of Z.O.G. said:


> Does 4chanX work on brave yet?



I haven't had any real issues with any Chrome extension on Brave.


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (Mar 13, 2020)

Safir said:


> Hasn't it always?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember I couldn't use the legacy captcha feature,  guess I'll try it again, maybe the feature doesn't work on the other browser  so it's a moot point.


----------



## fuzakeru na (Mar 13, 2020)

Brave is nothing more than a chromium fork, adds absolutely nothing to the table except no need to install ublock origin. The reason everyone shills it? because they pay comission for each install


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 13, 2020)

fuzakeru na said:


> Brave is nothing more than a chromium fork, adds absolutely nothing to the table except no need to install ublock origin. The reason everyone shills it? because they pay comission for each install


Brave also has Tor built in, and its rewards/tipping mechanism goes way beyond "they pay comission for each install."


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 13, 2020)

Fireman Sam said:


> (because seeing websites cry about how I have ad block turned off makes me chuckle).


I get a sick pleasure from depriving _certain types of companies_ of money or the ability to make money.


OnlyFacingRear said:


> Musi lets you play YouTube in the background on iOS.  It comes and goes on the App Store.  It is currently on the App Store right now.


Thanks buddy, I downloaded it and works well. My only nitpick is that I can’t go fullscreen, effectively limiting it’s usefulness to audio centred content. I absolutely recommend it regardless.


AnOminous said:


> A selfie with a state ID that you also have to scan.  That's standard procedure for most crypto sites these days.





Kosher Salt said:


> Yes, because it's still functioning as a bank. Cryptocurrency is real money.


This sort of thing definitely bothers me. Leave it to the government to stick their nose in wherever there is money to be made. Death and taxes, eh?


Begemot said:


> Is there a difference between American and non-Americans using brave?





Null said:


> I'm aware different countries get different ads.


I’m quite curious about this as wouldn’t it apply to VPN connections in non-serviced areas? If I, say, have my VPN set in Georgia or Switzerland, would that effectively snub out my BAT earning potential?


----------



## Null (Mar 13, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> I’m quite curious about this as wouldn’t it apply to VPN connections in non-serviced areas? If I, say, have my VPN set in Georgia or Switzerland, would that effectively snub out my BAT earning potential?


Yes.


----------



## Spl00gies (Mar 14, 2020)

Stupid bat virus tanking my precious BAT


----------



## byuu (Mar 14, 2020)

Agent of Z.O.G. said:


> I remember I couldn't use the legacy captcha feature, guess I'll try it again, maybe the feature doesn't work on the other browser so it's a moot point.


The browser doesn't matter.
ReCaptcha deactivated legacy captcha ages ago.


----------



## fuzakeru na (Mar 14, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> Brave also has Tor built in, and its rewards/tipping mechanism goes way beyond "they pay comission for each install."



I prefer to block ads with ublock origin + umatrix, rather than get spammed to death about how amazing a fork of chromium is just so the spammer can earn his 7 dollars 50 from the installation affiliate fee. If you watch anything online, you'll see how heavily everyone is spamming Brave for their install bux. Not because it's good or adds anything new to the field.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 14, 2020)

fuzakeru na said:


> I prefer to block ads with ublock origin + umatrix, rather than get spammed to death about how amazing a fork of chromium is just so the spammer can earn his 7 dollars 50 from the installation affiliate fee. If you watch anything online, you'll see how heavily everyone is spamming Brave for their install bux. Not because it's good or adds anything new to the field.


Nope, I can't say that I have seen that... I find that I see people talking about how awesome Brave is when I voluntarily click on topics with names like "A note on the continued usefulness of Brave," though.


----------



## Dread First (Mar 15, 2020)

fuzakeru na said:


> Brave is nothing more than a chromium fork, adds absolutely nothing to the table except no need to install ublock origin. The reason everyone shills it? because they pay comission for each install



I'm a huge shill for Firefox, but even I can see the terminal fucking autism from here. Let's count the ways you're wrong:
- Brave's co-founder, Brendan Eich was actually CEO of Mozilla until 2010 (iirc). This isn't some project cooked up in some 15yo script-kiddie's basement.
- Brave's got an extensive list list of deviations from the base Chromium code.
- Brave's "shield" functionality is among the most comprehensive than uBlock because it also allows you to block scripts, trackers, ads, among other such things without breaking functionality on web pages. Also if I'm not mistaken, they also inject code to bypass that annoying anti-adblock blank screen some websites use to punish ad blockers.

The only real argument against Brave at this stage is whether or not it'll be affected by ManifestV3. To imply that Brave is nothing more than a Chromium fork is clear evidence you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## fuzakeru na (Mar 17, 2020)

welcometotherock said:


> I'm a huge shill for Firefox, but even I can see the terminal fucking autism from here. Let's count the ways you're wrong:
> - Brave's co-founder, Brendan Eich was actually CEO of Mozilla until 2010 (iirc). This isn't some project cooked up in some 15yo script-kiddie's basement.
> - Brave's got an extensive list list of deviations from the base Chromium code.
> - Brave's "shield" functionality is among the most comprehensive than uBlock because it also allows you to block scripts, trackers, ads, among other such things without breaking functionality on web pages. Also if I'm not mistaken, they also inject code to bypass that annoying anti-adblock blank screen some websites use to punish ad blockers.
> ...



you shouldn't shill for anything Mozilla churns out in 2020 bruh. Firefox 3.0 was good.

Eich was viciously removed from Mozilla for wrongthink and wrongdonate. Eich is also the creator of shit that is almost 90% of the internets virus and malware infections even to this day. Brave's "shield" adds nothing. Brave is Chromium. With an added "opt in to our advertisements" system and a forced advertising system where they take money from creators that have never even heard of Brave or BAT.

Instead of "telling me the ways I am wrong" tell me one thing Brave does that any other browser not based on a shit Chromium base doesn't already do better? NoScript kills everything, uBlock Origin fucks off the ads, nano defender beats the anti adblock fucks. "brave shield" uses those very same lists.

It would be like me taking Debian source, adding in hostfile to block ads, trackers and cosmetics and repackaging it as Cumbuntu and then telling "influencers" I'll pay them 10 dollars for every one person they convince to install this shit. You can bet your ass everyone would be shouting from the roof tops how good it is.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 17, 2020)

fuzakeru na said:


> Instead of "telling me the ways I am wrong" tell me one thing Brave does that any other browser not based on a shit Chromium base doesn't already do better?


I've already mentioned two.


Kosher Salt said:


> Tor





Kosher Salt said:


> its rewards/tipping mechanism


----------



## fuzakeru na (Mar 17, 2020)

Kosher Salt said:


> I've already mentioned two.



neither of those are features worthy of installing yet another clone browser. Imagine thinking opting into advertising is a feature anyway.

almost exactly like you're saying you wish you had an email client that sends you lots of spam


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 18, 2020)

fuzakeru na said:


> neither of those are features worthy of installing yet another clone browser. Imagine thinking opting into advertising is a feature anyway.
> 
> almost exactly like you're saying you wish you had an email client that sends you lots of spam


You're entitled to your opinion about those features, but I find them useful.

If the ads were annoying I'd disable them. I don't find them annoying.


----------



## Mooner (Mar 19, 2020)

Just made the switch and am really liking it so far. Is there a list of recommended extensions I should use? I basically am just using Last Pass and a universal dark mode at this point. AdNaseum seems good. Should I slap Ublock Origin on too?


----------



## ProtonMailMan (Mar 19, 2020)

Null said:


> Stop using this site then because you also connect to Google to download fonts visiting here.
> 
> <link href="//fonts.googleapis.com/css?display=swap&family=Open+Sans:400,400i,700,700i|Quattrocento:400,700" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
> 
> ...


I find your comments re Google search interesting.   Google actively manipulates search results to boost lib and deboost conservative thought.   This bias somes through even when one is doing what one would have assumed were totally non "political" searches.   If Google in it's own mind has some notion that whatever you are looking for might return a non-woke result, you will get manipulated search results that are often virtually worthess.   Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Null (Mar 19, 2020)

ProtonMailMan said:


> I find your comments re Google search interesting.   Google actively manipulates search results to boost lib and deboost conservative thought.   This bias somes through even when one is doing what one would have assumed were totally non "political" searches.   If Google in it's own mind has some notion that whatever you are looking for might return a non-woke result, you will get manipulated search results that are often virtually worthess.   Just one man's opinion.


yes google manipulates results for a lot of things but I get what I want when I use it to search something. I actively look at alternatives and I have never met one that matches up. As Google continues to deteriorate itself to meddle in public policy, competitors will catch up, but until then it remains the only search engine that does what I expect of a search engine.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2020)

Null said:


> yes google manipulates results for a lot of things but I get what I want when I use it to search something. I actively look at alternatives and I have never met one that matches up. As Google continues to deteriorate itself to meddle in public policy, competitors will catch up, but until then it remains the only search engine that does what I expect of a search engine.



I'd jump ship in a heartbeat but I check every new alternative that comes out and its results are either absolutely worthless or look like repackaged Google results from six months ago (which is probably what they are).


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 10, 2020)

@Null will your new site be BAT verified too?


----------



## Null (Apr 11, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> @Null will your new site be BAT verified too?


I will try, but it will be under the same rules.


----------



## Croco (Apr 13, 2020)

Switched to Brave, or at least away from Firefox thanks to this thread. I've used FF since approximately 2004 and never realized how bloated it became.
Regarding DuckDuckGo: the usefulness is in the bangs (!) search feature.
In your searchbar, ! is a shortcut to search various sites. For example "!archwiki xfce4" is a fast method to search the archwiki., !r for reddit, etc etc etc. Into this is the real usefulness. I also use google but through duckduckgo search "!g *". People never seem to mention the bangs feature of ddg, which  is the ddg advantage over google.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Apr 18, 2020)

The latest version of Brave fixed the BAT for me, I'm accumulating them again, and KiwiFarms is the only site I've marked to get them! Hooray! Let's make some crazy money!


----------



## Shroom King (May 1, 2020)

I started Brave today and on the main screen there was some menu for a program called Binance. You can turn it off on the preferences tab, but I never asked for this. Is Brave becoming like every other browser and adding a bunch of shit you don't need because there is some unwritten international law that you can't have a browser that is not actively ruining your browsing experience?

The below article is not very promising. Bloatware incoming?



			https://cointelegraph.com/news/your-favorite-privacy-minded-browser-is-teaming-up-with-binance
		










						Your Favorite Privacy-Minded Browser Is Teaming Up With Binance
					

archived 1 May 2020 04:50:31 UTC




					archive.vn


----------



## Kosher Salt (May 1, 2020)

Shroom King said:


> I started Brave today and on the main screen there was some menu for a program called Binance. You can turn it off on the preferences tab, but I never asked for this. Is Brave becoming like every other browser and adding a bunch of shit you don't need because there is some unwritten international law that you can't have a browser that is not actively ruining your browsing experience?
> 
> The below article is not very promising. Bloatware incoming?
> 
> ...


If rewards are enabled, the new tab page will sometimes display an ad. You do get rewards for those.

Usually it's just a themed background image and an ad in the corner where it would normally display the photographer credit.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 4, 2020)

Is the site no longer showing up as being verified to receive tips for anyone else, or is that just an issue on my end?


----------



## Vecr (May 4, 2020)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Is the site no longer showing up as being verified to receive tips? Or is that just on my end?
> View attachment 1270799



Try the .net site?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 4, 2020)

Vecr said:


> Try the .net site?


Same deal


----------



## General Disarray (May 4, 2020)

Does that show the same message when you go to MadAtTheInternet @Kamov Ka-52 ?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 4, 2020)

General Disarray said:


> Does that show the same message when you go to MadAtTheInternet @Kamov Ka-52 ?


Yep.


----------



## General Disarray (May 4, 2020)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Yep.
> View attachment 1271164


Huh, mine shows verified on both. I did a quick search and it's recommended to try this to fix:
"Once quick thing to try is disabling Rewards, closing the app, clearing it from system memory (killing the process), relaunching and re-enabling Rewards." 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 8, 2020)

General Disarray said:


> Huh, mine shows verified on both. I did a quick search and it's recommended to try this to fix:
> "Once quick thing to try is disabling Rewards, closing the app, clearing it from system memory (killing the process), relaunching and re-enabling Rewards."
> Hope that helps!



It didn't work for me.


----------



## Box of Shame (May 8, 2020)

On another note, apparently there's a glitch with claiming earned rewards this month. Brave gave me the message to claim, but when I tried to go through the process, it wouldn't finish the task. At least my reward is still there, though. Some people's rewards have disappeared. I found a post about it saying they are working on it. 


			https://community.brave.com/t/may-5th-ads-reward-claim-errors/123489
		


Sorry your bucks haven't arrived yet, Null.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (May 9, 2020)

Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Yep.





Shield Breaker said:


> It didn't work for me.



I'm having this issue and looked into it. if you're on mobile it's supposed to be fixed soon.



> An update regarding verification status on mobile devices.
> 
> We are currently rolling out some major upgrades to the verified publishers and creators list that mobile devices use to check whether a site is verified. As part of this maintenance, we have temporarily disabled the verified creators and publishers list for mobile devices.
> 
> ...



source


----------



## fhqwhgads (May 31, 2020)

I'm on mobile, and it's fixed for me now.


----------



## Literal Tard Coomer (Dec 7, 2021)

I got problems with two things using Brave:
1. I linked my BATs to Gemini, then wanted to add a debit card. They took micro amounts from my account in €, but when I need to enter the amount they took as a verification, the amount is asked in $, and it is not possible to change that, so i can only guess by the current exchange rates and i always get it wrong, so i cant get that money at all to my account.
2. Each time i search something in google, i get that captcha screen which i need to solve before i can get to my search results. It's getting pretty annoying. Makes me want to go back to Chrome. At least there weren't such issues.
Help anyone?


----------

